

Show HN: a tool for inspecting HTTP callbacks in realtime - jkarneges
http://webhookinbox.com/?hn

======
petarb
This is great. I would love to use something like this to view client side
exceptions. Is there a way to create inboxes with a predefined identifier, eg.
use a unique app id as the inbox id? instead of having to create an inbox and
assign it's random id to an app

~~~
jkarneges
Not yet but we plan to implement something like this soon. The problem with
allowing users to assert their own inbox ids is the chance of collision. I
suppose we could insist everyone assert UUIDs. Another idea is to allow users
to reserve their own id namespace, allowing any inbox id to be created inside
of it without issue.

------
carlosdp
Looks nice, if you are looking to make a nicer designed
[http://requestb.in](http://requestb.in), then I suggest you replace the white
background in the inbox page as it looks like a break in the otherwise very
nice, dark design.

~~~
jkarneges
Hmm yes, it is quite a contrast. Even the other pages on the website are like
this (e.g. the About page content area has a white background). I thought it
looked decent but thanks for the feedback. :)

------
Bluz
It's looks awesome :) I love the design. Can you explain how is it different
form request.bin or how it will be different in the future?

~~~
jkarneges
Primary differences in WebhookInbox:

1) The display updates live when requests are received.

2) Supports PubSubHubbub. For example you can pass an inbox target URL in the
subscription request to an RSS/Atom feed hub, and feed updates will land in
the inbox.

3) Fancier API. Mainly this is the realtime stuff, which makes it possible to
write your own JavaScript client that reacts to HTTP callbacks.

